# New Member



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi All,I am so glad I found this website. It is nice to see and hear from other peiople who are in your same boat. I have had IBS-C for over thirteen years. It all started after the birth of my first child. Before having my son I was a s regular as anyone could possible be, right down to the same time every morning. IBS-C literally happened overnight, I woke up one morning (March of 1994) and had no urge to defecate. As many of you can relate I have tried everyitning possible including prescription meds to try and stay "normal". Nothing really works. This syndrome over the years has been managable but the last 3 or 4 months with surmounting personal and professional stresses it seems to be worse than ever. I am 37 years old, 5' 7" tall and weigh 120 pounds. My abdomen is so bloated that I seriously look as if I am at least 4 motnhs pregnant. It doesn't matter what or how much I eat shortly after eating it I look and feel absolutely ridiculous. This bloating has become so severe that it has caused back and chest pain. Lately, I have had pain on the right side of my abdomen underneath my ribs, my doctor rells me it is my ascending colon and is quite typical for IBS-C sufferers. Currently, I take 2 Simethicone caplets twice daily, 2 Senna tablets twice daily and when gastritis kicks in from the bloating and backed up poo I take Prevacid daily. I eat well, exercise regualrly and still am lucky to have 1 - 2 small bm's weekly. I could deal with the small bm's but lately this bloating is what is killing me, it is out of control. I currently am only able to handle about a palmful of food at a time due to the bloating - it is awful. What is everyone else taking for the bloating issue? Any suggestions would be soooooooo helpful and appreciated.Thank You!!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!I'm sorry you're suffering badly with bloating -- I only get bloated a little sometimes and it is NOT comfortable! There's a forum about bloating that you might want to check out: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=17Some of the ideas there may be useful to you Cherrie


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi BandesmommyWell I can identify with everything you are saying about the bloating as that is how I am at the moment. I'm sick to death of it and I am so depressed about it. I look 6 months pregnant and I think it is just down to not having a decent BM every day.I started FruitEze on Tuesday and it made a huge difference - the BM were becoming softer, regular and better formed and it helped with the bloating. However I've had to stop eating it because I've had a bad reaction today with muscle pains, chills and nauseous feeling and I think it was because there was too much potassium in it for me (I'm small so have to half/quarter dosage compared to everyone else). I would like to try it again in a couple of days when my side effects have subsided but this time I'm only going to take one teaspoon to go to bed. I checked for side effects of potassium today and everything they said was what I was experiencing.But if you think you could handle this FruitEze (jam made of prunes, prune juice, raisins, figs, dates) I can honestly say my bloating was tons better - I felt like I've been going through a sort of detox today. Even my partner said today he thought that 2 tablespoons of this mixture was a bit much! But it does move the bowels and was working really well for me.Hope this helps. If I can't take this FruitEze, I'm going to try flax seed powder as Mel455 spoke very highly of it and said her bloating was reduced by 95%.Couple of suggestions for you but I'm sure other members on the board can help out.


----------



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> Hi BandesmommyWell I can identify with everything you are saying about the bloating as that is how I am at the moment. I'm sick to death of it and I am so depressed about it. I look 6 months pregnant and I think it is just down to not having a decent BM every day.I started FruitEze on Tuesday and it made a huge difference - the BM were becoming softer, regular and better formed and it helped with the bloating. However I've had to stop eating it because I've had a bad reaction today with muscle pains, chills and nauseous feeling and I think it was because there was too much potassium in it for me (I'm small so have to half/quarter dosage compared to everyone else). I would like to try it again in a couple of days when my side effects have subsided but this time I'm only going to take one teaspoon to go to bed. I checked for side effects of potassium today and everything they said was what I was experiencing.But if you think you could handle this FruitEze (jam made of prunes, prune juice, raisins, figs, dates) I can honestly say my bloating was tons better - I felt like I've been going through a sort of detox today. Even my partner said today he thought that 2 tablespoons of this mixture was a bit much! But it does move the bowels and was working really well for me.Hope this helps. If I can't take this FruitEze, I'm going to try flax seed powder as Mel455 spoke very highly of it and said her bloating was reduced by 95%.Couple of suggestions for you but I'm sure other members on the board can help out.


Thanks for the info. Where can I get Fruiteze?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

HiYou can order it from their website - www.fruiteze.com - read about it and all their testionials and if you have any questions email them and they will get back to you.Let us know what you decide and how it goes.


----------



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> HiYou can order it from their website - www.fruiteze.com - read about it and all their testionials and if you have any questions email them and they will get back to you.Let us know what you decide and how it goes.


Hi Janet,Thanks for the info on Fruiteze, I just ordered my first bottle. Hopefully, no bad reactions. I will keep you posted! Thanks again.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Well let us know how you get on - the first few days you will suffer wind and bloating but it does subside - if you read the website there are lots of info on there.Keep us informed though and let us know if you do have any bad reactions. I had to quit taking it just didn't agree with me but everyone is different. Walker is currently having good success with it but she said she finds she has to drink more water.But do let us know.


----------



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> Well let us know how you get on - the first few days you will suffer wind and bloating but it does subside - if you read the website there are lots of info on there.Keep us informed though and let us know if you do have any bad reactions. I had to quit taking it just didn't agree with me but everyone is different. Walker is currently having good success with it but she said she finds she has to drink more water.But do let us know.


You bet I will, ordered it on Friday and should be here mid week. I am trying not to get my hopes to high, have been let down multiple times in the past. I'm sure you can relate!


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi BandesmommyThink we all can - I really built up my hopes with FruitEze but unfortunately for me it just didn't work - well I'm not saying it didn't work it actually did but there was obviously something in it that just didn't agree with me - tried it twice and both times I just felt awful. Think maybe should I have tried to ride the storm and go through the bad bit but then you think supposing the bad bit just gets worse. So I tend to quit whilst I'm ahead and not too much damage is caused.But I did find that taking it morning and late afternoon it was really working - but be prepared for some wind, gas and bloating in the beginning just until your body gets used to it.I also found it was really reducing the bloating but not just that I felt my skin and hair became lovely and soft and I also felt like my body seemed thinner - so that was a bonus.But do keep in touch and try to ride any bad bits but it really really does help with your BM. I could see a change in mine every day I took the stuff and I am just so sad I couldn't continue with it.But best of luck with it and let us know how you go.


----------



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> Hi BandesmommyThink we all can - I really built up my hopes with FruitEze but unfortunately for me it just didn't work - well I'm not saying it didn't work it actually did but there was obviously something in it that just didn't agree with me - tried it twice and both times I just felt awful. Think maybe should I have tried to ride the storm and go through the bad bit but then you think supposing the bad bit just gets worse. So I tend to quit whilst I'm ahead and not too much damage is caused.But I did find that taking it morning and late afternoon it was really working - but be prepared for some wind, gas and bloating in the beginning just until your body gets used to it.I also found it was really reducing the bloating but not just that I felt my skin and hair became lovely and soft and I also felt like my body seemed thinner - so that was a bonus.But do keep in touch and try to ride any bad bits but it really really does help with your BM. I could see a change in mine every day I took the stuff and I am just so sad I couldn't continue with it.But best of luck with it and let us know how you go.


----------



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Janet,A couple of questions if you don't mind. How long did you take Fruiteze? How many times per day did you take it? According to the Website it recommends 2TBSP once daily. How long did it take for you to notice a difference in the bloating? Did you start seeing BM's right away? Did you take anything else with it (laxatives?). Finally, what are you using now? Okay, so more than a couple of questions, I'm sorry!! Thanks again!


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

No problem happy to help.Took one teaspoon on Tuesday night, two teaspoons on Wed a.m. and two teaspoons Wed pm - Wed a.m. had a BM and after the second dose on Wed got stomach cramps and wind then ended up having a BM - noticed on the Wed night when I went to bed my stomach wasn't so bloated. Took two teaspoons Thursday a.m. and shortly afterward that is when I felt the cold hands start which then travelled into the arms along with muscle pain and I just felt really off all day, nauseous and just off colour. But had a BM on Thurs a.m.Had to resort to Senokot by the weekend.At the moment I'm looking and searching for the miracle cure and today I've bought some All Bran to make muffins. Over the weekend I started to have pineapple and mango bio live yoghurt by Yeo Valley - now I'm not sure if it is that but today Monday I've been to the loo loads for BM and I'm not complaining. For breakfast today I had one prune, with a couple of baby shredded wheat with a bit honey then a slice of bread with honey on it and I've had really good BM today.So I'm sticking with the yoghurt for the moment. Ask any further questions if you need any further info.But keep us informed of your experience with FE.Take care


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Oh and I was looking through some archive posts on the forum yesterday and years ago they recommended drinking bottled Evian water and everyone seemed to have good success from it. Go look through the archive section at the bottom of the front page of this forum and search for Evian water - think I'll get some! No harm - we have to try everything.


----------



## 18894 (May 17, 2006)

bandesmommy said:


> Hi All,I am so glad I found this website. It is nice to see and hear from other peiople who are in your same boat. I have had IBS-C for over thirteen years. It all started after the birth of my first child. Before having my son I was a s regular as anyone could possible be, right down to the same time every morning. IBS-C literally happened overnight, I woke up one morning (March of 1994) and had no urge to defecate. As many of you can relate I have tried everyitning possible including prescription meds to try and stay "normal". Nothing really works. This syndrome over the years has been managable but the last 3 or 4 months with surmounting personal and professional stresses it seems to be worse than ever. I am 37 years old, 5' 7" tall and weigh 120 pounds. My abdomen is so bloated that I seriously look as if I am at least 4 motnhs pregnant. It doesn't matter what or how much I eat shortly after eating it I look and feel absolutely ridiculous. This bloating has become so severe that it has caused back and chest pain. Lately, I have had pain on the right side of my abdomen underneath my ribs, my doctor rells me it is my ascending colon and is quite typical for IBS-C sufferers. Currently, I take 2 Simethicone caplets twice daily, 2 Senna tablets twice daily and when gastritis kicks in from the bloating and backed up poo I take Prevacid daily. I eat well, exercise regualrly and still am lucky to have 1 - 2 small bm's weekly. I could deal with the small bm's but lately this bloating is what is killing me, it is out of control. I currently am only able to handle about a palmful of food at a time due to the bloating - it is awful. What is everyone else taking for the bloating issue? Any suggestions would be soooooooo helpful and appreciated.Thank You!!


----------



## 18894 (May 17, 2006)

I have the same problem with bloating. As the day goes on no matter what I wear, by the end of the day, my clothes are killing me they're so tight. I also look like I'm 4 or 5 months preegnant. It's miserable.I just read something on line about a product called Align Probiotics. Has anyone ever tried it? I've tried so many things, but maybe it's worth a try. I was told that several drug stores here could order it for me, rather than ordering online and paying the shipping charge.I'm going to do it. I'm ready to try anything. If it works out, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## jaspie (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm new at this and this is my first reply! Hope it works! Don't ever chew gum - it bloats you big time.Jaspie


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

EJ said:


> I have the same problem with bloating. As the day goes on no matter what I wear, by the end of the day, my clothes are killing me they're so tight. I also look like I'm 4 or 5 months preegnant. It's miserable.I just read something on line about a product called Align Probiotics. Has anyone ever tried it? I've tried so many things, but maybe it's worth a try. I was told that several drug stores here could order it for me, rather than ordering online and paying the shipping charge.I'm going to do it. I'm ready to try anything. If it works out, I'll let everyone know.


I'm always interested to hear what others are using and what is working. I have been using "colonix" by drnatura for the last 8 years and it has worked wonders for me. I suffered from bloating, constipation etc, etc. the list was extremely long. Today, I am happy to say that because of my change in diet and incorporating the colonix program every year my symptoms are non exsistant. I think this is a great natural cleansing program that would benefit anyone who is suffering from the symptoms listed on the web site. I look forward to reading your update on what you are using and how it is helping you. Good luck.


----------



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

goldiestar said:


> I'm always interested to hear what others are using and what is working. I have been using "colonix" by drnatura for the last 8 years and it has worked wonders for me. I suffered from bloating, constipation etc, etc. the list was extremely long. Today, I am happy to say that because of my change in diet and incorporating the colonix program every year my symptoms are non exsistant. I think this is a great natural cleansing program that would benefit anyone who is suffering from the symptoms listed on the web site. I look forward to reading your update on what you are using and how it is helping you. Good luck.


What exactly is colonix? What form does it come in? How often is it taken? How soon did you get relief? Have you had any "flares" since starting it? My biggest complaint is the bloating/distention. I will eat a small meal and about 20 - 30 minutes afterward I am so bloated and have so much pressure in my abdomen that all I can do is lay down. It's miserable. It starts on my right side (upper right) and then within an hour my entire gut is affected. Can't stand it anymore. I am currently taking Miralax, I've had some mixed results with it and just actually started Fruiteze this morning. I'm willing to try anything to get things normal.. Thanks for the info.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Was wondering if the FruitEze had arrived - let us know how you go with it.


----------



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> Was wondering if the FruitEze had arrived - let us know how you go with it.


Hi Janet,Yes, the FruitEze arrived on Friday. I started it yesterday (Monday). I'm taking things a little slow only because fibre in the past has made my bloating and distention worse (soluble fibre that is). I know this FruitEze has both soluble and insoluble fibre so am hoping to avoid any extra bloating/distention. I thought I would start with 1 TBSP daily for a week, then increase to 1 & 1/2 TBSP a week and then up it to the full 2 TBSP. Maybe just ease into it. So far, not noticing any difference but again going very slowly. I have started taking Miralax again (Doc wants me to try it for 2 straight weeks) and have had 2 bowel movements in 6 days. I am still having extreme bloating/distention, pressure which causes pain in the upper G.I. I wake up in the morning to a nice little flat attractive tummy and by bedtime I look as if I'm 4 - 5 months pregnant and by evening am so uncomfortable that I am unable to enjoy dinner with my family. I had an ultrasound on my gallbladder due to the RUQ pain (didn't want to but doc said we had better). Results came back basically normal, just a small polyp that shouldn't be causing any pain. Does anyone else struggle with the pressure like this? Like I've stated before, I can deal with just a few bowel movements a week, it is all this bloating/pressure that is killing me. This is the worse it has been for me in the 13 years of having this dreaded syndrome. Anyway, didn't mean to go off.......sorry!! I will keep you posted on the Fruiteze. I was suprised how good it actually tastes.......not to bad. Have a great day and talk to you soon.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks - do keep us posted on FruitEze - I honestly did see a difference in the bloating - I'm thinking of perhaps trying just one teaspoon on a morning as my bloating is terrible at the moment. I've been eating All Bran on a morning and although it does make me have a BM I seem to have to go a few times - and still don't get complete evacuation - oh for something that would do this - but I have a follow up appt with my GP next week.


----------



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

[quote name='bandesmommy' date='Jul 17 2007, 01:40 PM' post='681470']Just thought I would give you an update. I have been taking the Fruiteze now for a week and am currently taking 1 & 1/2 TBSP daily. I have also slowly been adding in small amounts of Benefibre (about 2tsp) daily. I completely quit taking Miralax, last dose was on Friday. I had a spontaneous BM this morning!! It wasn't anything to write home about but I actually had an urge and was able to produce some stool. For me, that is great. Hopefully things will continue to move. Still dealing with some bloating but does seem better since no laxatives. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## 18894 (May 17, 2006)

bandesmommy said:


> Hi All,I am so glad I found this website. It is nice to see and hear from other peiople who are in your same boat. I have had IBS-C for over thirteen years. It all started after the birth of my first child. Before having my son I was a s regular as anyone could possible be, right down to the same time every morning. IBS-C literally happened overnight, I woke up one morning (March of 1994) and had no urge to defecate. As many of you can relate I have tried everyitning possible including prescription meds to try and stay "normal". Nothing really works. This syndrome over the years has been managable but the last 3 or 4 months with surmounting personal and professional stresses it seems to be worse than ever. I am 37 years old, 5' 7" tall and weigh 120 pounds. My abdomen is so bloated that I seriously look as if I am at least 4 motnhs pregnant. It doesn't matter what or how much I eat shortly after eating it I look and feel absolutely ridiculous. This bloating has become so severe that it has caused back and chest pain. Lately, I have had pain on the right side of my abdomen underneath my ribs, my doctor rells me it is my ascending colon and is quite typical for IBS-C sufferers. Currently, I take 2 Simethicone caplets twice daily, 2 Senna tablets twice daily and when gastritis kicks in from the bloating and backed up poo I take Prevacid daily. I eat well, exercise regualrly and still am lucky to have 1 - 2 small bm's weekly. I could deal with the small bm's but lately this bloating is what is killing me, it is out of control. I currently am only able to handle about a palmful of food at a time due to the bloating - it is awful. What is everyone else taking for the bloating issue? Any suggestions would be soooooooo helpful and appreciated.Thank You!!


----------



## 18894 (May 17, 2006)

I can certainly relate to your problem. I also have bloating and pain under my right rib at times. I'll have to check out the simethicone tablets although I'm allergic to so many ingredients I may not be able to take it. Won't hurt to try though.Like you, I look at least 4 months pregnant after eating and also have back pain. Lately I've been experiencing being breathless at times which I also contribute to the IBS since it comes and goes usually when I've eaten a meal.Anyone have any ideas? It's great to get information from others with the same problem.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

BandesmommyWas wondering how you were getting on with FruitEze - sounds like it's good news - have you had any bad effects from using it - I thought it worked really well for me and was really pleased - just a shame it gave me side effects.Glad you are not taking the laxatives.I've only had one laxative in 10 days now - and again it's been trial and error but I increased my fibre and added live yoghurt and I'm managing to have BM - probably like you nothing to write home about but at least I'm going.Last night I steeped shredded wheat in orange juice and had stewed prune and apple and that seems to have worked this morning. You just have to keep trying and find something that works and stick with it.Keep us posted on your progress with regard to the FruitEze.


----------



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

[quote name='janetmtt' date='Jul 25 2007, 01:48 AM' post='682623']Still taking the Fruiteze, I increased the dose to 2 tbsp daily and have increased benefiber to 1 tsp three times daily. Still have some bloating (still look pregnant by end of day) but I am expecting that until my system stabilizes with all the fiber. I have found that with me the only way to go with my tract is slow. I have to eat slow, small amounts, be careful of adding anything new into my diet and stick to a regular routine of exercise and a lot of water. Oh and of course try and manage stress and anxiety.Janet - did you try the fruiteze at a lower dose, if so how did your system handle it? It may be helpful to drink 8 - 10 ounces of water with it so it's not just so much fiber hitting your tract alone. As far as BM's again, nothing to write home about but I know things are moving better, I am actually passing gas, something I NEVER do. Pretty sad when you get excited about farting!! Let me know how your doing and I will keep you posted on my progress as well.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi BandesmommyWell after my aggravation from it I did retry it and reduced the dose to 1 teaspoon per night - which caused me one night to feel dreadful during the night and I realise now maybe that teaspoon should have been taken on a morning. But it did make me have some BM the next morning. After that bad night I haven't taken it any more. But it did help my bloating but it did give me wind but I noticed that seemed to decrease as the system got used to it.I was having great success with All Bran on a morning but had to quit taking that because I couldn't handle the magnesium in it - got really bad muscle and joint pain and the chills.So had a follow up appointment with my Dr on Tuesday and he gave me stool softeners but as that has glycerin in - can't take them neither - had a really bad reaction once to honey lemon and glycerin and I'm not prepared to go through that again.So yesterday I got bran flakes as accoring to the label it doesn't contain the magnesium so will see how that goes.I just keep thinking I'm getting there then I find I have major aggravations with what I'm taking. So last night I did take a senokot as I felt I really needed to have a good BM.But it's trial and error - will keep you posted and do keep on with the FruitEze as I think it does take a while but you sound like you are doing better.


----------



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> Hi BandesmommyWell after my aggravation from it I did retry it and reduced the dose to 1 teaspoon per night - which caused me one night to feel dreadful during the night and I realise now maybe that teaspoon should have been taken on a morning. But it did make me have some BM the next morning. After that bad night I haven't taken it any more. But it did help my bloating but it did give me wind but I noticed that seemed to decrease as the system got used to it.I was having great success with All Bran on a morning but had to quit taking that because I couldn't handle the magnesium in it - got really bad muscle and joint pain and the chills.So had a follow up appointment with my Dr on Tuesday and he gave me stool softeners but as that has glycerin in - can't take them neither - had a really bad reaction once to honey lemon and glycerin and I'm not prepared to go through that again.So yesterday I got bran flakes as accoring to the label it doesn't contain the magnesium so will see how that goes.Hi Janet,Sorry to hear the Fruiteze made you feel awful. I'm wondering if there isn't something you can take along with it to ease some of the side effects. Maybe give the manufacturer a call and see if they can't suggest something to go along with it? Are you taking it alone or with food?Have you tried warm water enemas? I have on occasion used warm water and mixed a small amount (1/2 tsp) of a gentle liquid soap to a 1 liter enema bag. The trick with the enemas is to allow yourself to defecate when you first get the urge (even before emptying the bag), this will actually clean out your sigmoid colon and then go ahead and continue. Cleaning out your sigmoid will allow the rest of the solution to get where it has to go without having an emergent urge. Massage and kind of roll from side to side to get solution around your entire colon. You can do this a couple of times a week.I am currently taking 2TBSP of Fruiteze at night right before bed and am taking 1 tsp of Benefiber three times daily and NO LAXATIVES. I am happy to report that I have had spontaneous good sized BMS daily for the last 3 days. I am still bloating but the pressure is sooooo much better. I am hoping and praying that things will continue to move. Thank you for turning me on to Fruiteze. I think the Fruiteze and Benefiber in small amounts is actually working for me. I am also drinking about 2 liters of water daily and exercising.Let me know how things go with the Fruiteze an do some research.SueI just keep thinking I'm getting there then I find I have major aggravations with what I'm taking. So last night I did take a senokot as I felt I really needed to have a good BM.But it's trial and error - will keep you posted and do keep on with the FruitEze as I think it does take a while but you sound like you are doing better.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I did contact the Company and all they said try mixing it with another food. May give it a go again when I return from holiday - All Bran was working but I can't tolerate the magnesium in it so maybe I give flax a try when I get back from holiday.So glad FE is working for you - keep us posted on your progress. Does Benefibre have psyillium in? Does it increase bloating?


----------



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> I did contact the Company and all they said try mixing it with another food. May give it a go again when I return from holiday - All Bran was working but I can't tolerate the magnesium in it so maybe I give flax a try when I get back from holiday.So glad FE is working for you - keep us posted on your progress. Does Benefibre have psyillium in? Does it increase bloating?


Don't believe it has psyllium and not nearly the bloating as some of the others. I will check the AI list and get back with you.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

HiDid you suffer any weird effects from FE until your body got used to it like I did. Sometimes think I should have tried the teaspoon on mornings instead of the night then I wouldn't have gone through a really horrible night with it. Sometimes think should I have stuck it out and gone through the side effects and I may have come out the other end OK - but then you think when something is not agreeing if you keep taking it - takes longer to get put right,Thanks for checking out Benefibre - you sound like you are doing great though and keep us posted on your progress. So nice to hear someone who is having success.


----------



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> HiDid you suffer any weird effects from FE until your body got used to it like I did. Sometimes think I should have tried the teaspoon on mornings instead of the night then I wouldn't have gone through a really horrible night with it. Sometimes think should I have stuck it out and gone through the side effects and I may have come out the other end OK - but then you think when something is not agreeing if you keep taking it - takes longer to get put right,Thanks for checking out Benefibre - you sound like you are doing great though and keep us posted on your progress. So nice to hear someone who is having success.


Hi Janet,As far as side effects from the FE I did feel a little achey the first few days but only for a short while. When I first started taking it I would spread it on an English Muffin and have it with my breakfast. As I gradually increased the dose to 2 TBSP it was just too much to spread so I decided to just eat it right off the spoon and switched to taking it at bedtime. The side effects for me were quite subtle and have completely abated. Not sure how things would have gone had I just dove right into the 2 TBSP doseage though. My advise is to go really slow even if you only start with 1/2 tsp. The AI on the Benefiber is Wheat Glyten that is it. It's nice because you can put it into anything, aside from carbonated beverages. My GI tract has made a huge turn around, still bloating but not as severe and the pressure is so much better. I think I am going to slowly increase the Benefiber (the recommended dose is 2tsp three times daily) from 1 tsp 3 times daily to 1 tsp 4 times daily and see if the bloating gets better/worse. If worse, then I am going to increase the FE to 3 TBSP daily. This is the first time in years that I have been having a regular sized BM every morning....sometimes 2 in one day!! I cannot thank you enough for the info on the FE.........Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!Have a great day and keep in touch!Sue


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Oh - I'm just so so pleased with your success and FE - have you posted a testimonial to the Company?When I first took it was only taking 2 teaspoons - twice a day - so wasn't even having the full dose then but maybe I should go back to having one teaspoon on a morning until my system gets used to it. Will think about that when I get back from holiday - was thinking of steeping flax seeds and just drinking the water as I've heard that's good.Need something - thinking maybe All Bran every other day.Do you think you can take FE with live yoghurt - would they interact in any way.So can I just confirm - you did feel a bit flaky at the start of taking FE? Tell me exactly how you felt and I'll see if it is anything like I did - maybe I should have done the same as you and rode the storm.But I'm just so pleased that it's working along with the fibre. I will have to check out what fibre supplements are available in the UK.Keep us posted.


----------



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> Oh - I'm just so so pleased with your success and FE - have you posted a testimonial to the Company?When I first took it was only taking 2 teaspoons - twice a day - so wasn't even having the full dose then but maybe I should go back to having one teaspoon on a morning until my system gets used to it. Will think about that when I get back from holiday - was thinking of steeping flax seeds and just drinking the water as I've heard that's good.Need something - thinking maybe All Bran every other day.Do you think you can take FE with live yoghurt - would they interact in any way.So can I just confirm - you did feel a bit flaky at the start of taking FE? Tell me exactly how you felt and I'll see if it is anything like I did - maybe I should have done the same as you and rode the storm.But I'm just so pleased that it's working along with the fibre. I will have to check out what fibre supplements are available in the UK.Hi Janet,No, haven't posted a testimonial only because I'm being very cautious with getting my hopes to high. I've suffered for so long that I want to be sure this is real and things are actually turning around for the long term.If I were you I would do this: Take 1 tsp of FE in the morning for 1 week with breakfast, maybe spread on toast or english muffin. Keep track of your symptoms (chills, weakness etc.) If possible stick it out and see if the symptoms abate which I think they will. If after 1 week at 1 tsp daily, increase it to maybe 1 & 1/2 tsp daily for a week and if all is okay then gradually increase to the suggested dose. As far as how I felt, I did have some chills and sweating but is was very mild and only experienced it twice. It may not have even been related to FE but I assumed it was. When I first started it I started very slowly and then increased it gradually. I also started Benefiber at the same time at a very small dose and have gradually increased to 1tsp 4 times daily. Currently I am taking 2 heaping TBSP of FE at bedtime, and 1 tsp of Benefiber 4 times daily, drinking about 2 liters of water daily and doing 45 minutes of cardio 5 times a week. As far as my diet I am pretty much eating what I want just in small portions (I eat 6 small meals a day). In short, I can't be 100% sure that the FE would have worked completely on it's own since I began the Benefiber therapy at the same time. However, I am currently doing pretty well and am pleased.Let me know what you decide to do. When are you leaving for vacation? Have a great day!Sue Keep us posted.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi BandesmommyWe're leaving Friday and will return on 11 August - so I'm looking forward to reading your updates.I think on my return I'm going to retry the FE because this week I've been terrible with the constipation and last night ended up taking senokot - crippled with pains yesterday and it didn't help that I had a MacDonalds chicken strip meal and the BBQ sauce was just a killer - I actually didn't eat it but had one mouthful of it and that was it for the night and all during the night. Feel rough today but find if I haven't taken laxatives for a few days I feel yuk the next day.I will try taking just a small teaspoon on a morning and take it for a week like you said and see how I go - it did work for me when I took it before.It's funny you said you experienced chills and sweats because that is exactly what I experienced but I get a bit scared when I feel like this (had some really bad episodes with this in the past so when something does this to me I tend to quit at the first signs) but I'm going to take it a bit slower and easier and I suppose the last time when I took it on a night to feel chilly then sweaty during the night was a bit scary and perhaps maybe i would cope better during the day. It's not like there's anything in it that I haven't been eating anyway because I have prunes every morning and sometimes I steep cereal in prune juice and I've even had raisins. So I don't understand why it gives you this feeling when you first take it.I've also been eating live yoghurt - not Activia - and I was planning to try Activia on my return from holiday - didn't want to take anything different before I went away in case it upsets me as I daren't ruin the holiday. However, I'm thinking the last few days I feel that the live yoghurt is making me more constipated - it didn't in the beginning but then I was having live natural yoghurt and switched to the fruit kind. The last few days I feel like it's been bunging me up more so perhaps FE is the way to go. I've been eating the yoghurt for a few weeks not and it has helped with the bloating but some days it seems to give me more wind and gas and other days it doesn't give me any. But then FE did give me a bit gas but I noticed the longer I took it - it started to go and for me FE did certainly help my bloating - day by day I could see it going.So keep posting whilst I'm away and I'll be looking for your posts when I return.Anything else you can tell me about the side effects you first experienced and what you did to help alleviate them I'd really be grateful.Speak to you in a week or so.But I'm so glad something seems to be working. This past week for me has been a nightmare since I stopped the All Bran and in some way I'm dreading what the next week will bring whilst I'm away - have a feeling it will be having to rely on laxatives every other day.! Will this nightmare ever end I keep asking myself!


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

bandesmommy said:


> What exactly is colonix? What form does it come in? How often is it taken? How soon did you get relief? Have you had any "flares" since starting it? My biggest complaint is the bloating/distention. I will eat a small meal and about 20 - 30 minutes afterward I am so bloated and have so much pressure in my abdomen that all I can do is lay down. It's miserable. It starts on my right side (upper right) and then within an hour my entire gut is affected. Can't stand it anymore. I am currently taking Miralax, I've had some mixed results with it and just actually started Fruiteze this morning. I'm willing to try anything to get things normal.. Thanks for the info.


Colonix is a colon cleansing program that contains capsules, fiber and tea. I first started using colonix about 8 years ago and suffered a list of medical problems. When I first started using the program I was truly skeptical that it would work for me. Within 2 days I was regular like clock work. I also consulted a naturopath and found that there were foods that I could no longer incorporate into my diet (I was allergic to them). Doing all this has helped me control my ibs and my constipation is no longer an issue. I have also incorporated the toxinout(liver and kidney cleanse) once a year as well. It has helped me keep my system in tip top shape and I am happier and healthier for it. I hope all works out for you and you find the relief you want.


----------



## bandesmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

goldiestar said:


> Colonix is a colon cleansing program that contains capsules, fiber and tea. I first started using colonix about 8 years ago and suffered a list of medical problems. When I first started using the program I was truly skeptical that it would work for me. Within 2 days I was regular like clock work. I also consulted a naturopath and found that there were foods that I could no longer incorporate into my diet (I was allergic to them). Doing all this has helped me control my ibs and my constipation is no longer an issue. I have also incorporated the toxinout(liver and kidney cleanse) once a year as well. It has helped me keep my system in tip top shape and I am happier and healthier for it. I hope all works out for you and you find the relief you want.


Hi Goldiestar,I have been taking FE and Benefiber for about a month now. My movments are more regular but the bloating is still an issue. I was wondering if this Colonix product would help with this problem. Is this something you take daily? Did you have bloating problems prior to the start of this program?Glad you have found something that is working for you. I am interested in possibly pursuing the program but also skeptical too. Could you provide me with a web address to be sure I'm investigating the same product you are using?Thanks so much for your reply........


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

bandesmommy said:


> Hi Goldiestar,I have been taking FE and Benefiber for about a month now. My movments are more regular but the bloating is still an issue. I was wondering if this Colonix product would help with this problem. Is this something you take daily? Did you have bloating problems prior to the start of this program?Glad you have found something that is working for you. I am interested in possibly pursuing the program but also skeptical too. Could you provide me with a web address to be sure I'm investigating the same product you are using?Thanks so much for your reply........


Personally I was constipated, bloated and a mile long list of symptoms prior to finding colonix. You can find information of the website drnatura.com . There is a lot of information and should you have any questions feel free to ask. About the bloating are you drinking enough water during the day? Fibers can cause bloating when not incorporating enough water into your diet. Do you eat a lot of fruit? If you do try and eat fruit on an empty stomach as combining fruit with food can also cause bloating. Fruit and proteins take different times to digest and when mixed the fruit can cause gas or bloating. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for your post Goldie. You are giving me hope. I have read about Colonix online but have not ordered any yet. I am usually not good at teas. I tried recently taking Colonblow (pysllium is one of the ingredients) & that made my bloating even worse & I could not get past the second dose of powder. I just could not drink it. I took the pills though that is part of it & that helped some.I may have to try the colonix. I just started yoga, 2nd class just now & I hope that may help.I have been so bloated last few days & my stomach making all kinds of noises.A doctor client of mine gave me some Miralax but I am afraid of the bloating it may cause. He said he didn't know if it causes it or not.I read about Dulcolax laxative (and they are tiny pills) on this forum recently & it is one of the only things that does work on me. But I took it two nights in a row & don't want to overdo it.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Florida Girl said:


> Thanks for your post Goldie. You are giving me hope. I have read about Colonix online but have not ordered any yet. I am usually not good at teas. I tried recently taking Colonblow (pysllium is one of the ingredients) & that made my bloating even worse & I could not get past the second dose of powder. I just could not drink it. I took the pills though that is part of it & that helped some.I may have to try the colonix. I just started yoga, 2nd class just now & I hope that may help.I have been so bloated last few days & my stomach making all kinds of noises.A doctor client of mine gave me some Miralax but I am afraid of the bloating it may cause. He said he didn't know if it causes it or not.I read about Dulcolax laxative (and they are tiny pills) on this forum recently & it is one of the only things that does work on me. But I took it two nights in a row & don't want to overdo it.


Have you tried adding some fruit that will help your movements? Try some prune juice or a baked apple at night before bed (that has helped me in the past) Personally I would stay away from all the medicated stuff - that is just my opinion. I would definately try alternatives - such as change my diet and perhaps other foods that would help me get moving. It is good you are doing research and finding your answers. You will be able to make a decision that is right for you. Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have read a few mentions of baked apple in my research, lol. I don't cook & am curious of an easy way to bake an apple. I have added prunes recently to my diet. Do you think eating every 2-3 hours is best or three times a day?I have gone for colonics & both therapists are giving me different advice.I think I feel better when I eat more throughout the day & I have not been eating enough lately I don't think.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

BandesmommyHow are you doing with FE - looking forward to your update is it still working for you?


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Florida Girl said:


> I have read a few mentions of baked apple in my research, lol. I don't cook & am curious of an easy way to bake an apple. I have added prunes recently to my diet. Do you think eating every 2-3 hours is best or three times a day?I have gone for colonics & both therapists are giving me different advice.I think I feel better when I eat more throughout the day & I have not been eating enough lately I don't think.


I believe you are on the right track - however my opinion is eating 5-6 small meals throughout the day. If you feel better eating more often throughout the day then stick with what feels right for you. You must listen to your body. As for baking the apple - just wrap with foil and bake 20 minutes in a preheated oven about 175 or 350 F - you can bake in the microwave but I'm not sure how to time that as I've never used one. Keep us up to date on your progress.


----------



## BUCKEROO (Jun 12, 2007)

Eating 5 - 6 times a day is what my naturopath recommended to me and for me my weight came off and I am no longer feeling hungry all the time. A few months back I did the colonix and it helped get me on track with regular bm. Great stuff!


----------

